# ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã

## Always happy

ÇáÓáÇã Úáíßã ÑÍãÉ Çááå æÈÑßÇÊå 

Ýí ÃÍÏ åäÇ íÊßáã ÚÑÈí ¿

ÓáÇã

----------

## p!nk!

æÚáíßã ÇáÓáÇã

ÇäÇ ÇÊßáã ÚÑÈí

ÊÍÊÇÌ Çí ãÓÇÚÏå¿

hi.. ispeak arabic

did u need a help?

----------

## life maker

æ ÇäÇ ÇíÖÇð ÇÊßáã ÇáÚÑÈíÉ 

åá ÊÍÊÇÌ ãÓÇÚÏÉ ÇÞÏãåÇ áß ¿

----------

## omar mohsen

æ Úáíßã ÇáÓáÇã

ÇäÇ ÇíÖÇð ÇÊßáã ÚÑÈì

áßä áãÇÐÇ ÊÓÃá¿¿¿

----------

## state love

æ ÇäÇ ÈÊßáã ÇáÚÑÈí ßãÇä

æ ÇäÇ ÈÍÇÌÉ áÔæíÉ ãÓÇÚÏå ÕÛíÑå áÇäí ãÔ ßá æáÇ ÈÏ Ýí ÇáÇäÌáíÒí

ÇÑÌæ ÇáÑÏ

----------

## Shekos

ÇáÍÇá ãä ÈÚÖå !!

----------

